# New mare...SKINNY



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So the new mare is here...and not at all what I expected. She is very underweight, her feet are really long and overrun, and on and on. Her hair is falling off of her legs and belly from standing in mud for so long. She was still covered when she got here (All the way in Alberta from Ohio) She had a nail in her stuck in her frog :shock: and has horrible thrush. And I think she may be a cribber...not sure on that just yet. Could be that she was chocking trying to get all the food she could cause she is so **** hungery. Anyways I'm really not impressed and thinking she may be a big waste of money...but we will see I guess. Maybe she will come around and be a wonderful looking horse...

She does not have a name yet, so feel free to make some suggestions. I've been calling her Ohio, but she does deserve something better. 

Also if you want to know the name of the seller feel free to PM me but please don't ask here as I will not talk about that in the public.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, poor girl. She has a nice honest face and kind eye. She also looks like she has nice bone in her legs. I am sure that she will fill out beautifully now that she actually has a good owner. I look forward to watching her improvement and don't judge her too harshly yet, you never can tell by first glance what a horse will end up like.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

aw poor girl, i am sure you will take good care of her.
She is definitally a looker, and she will look even better once she has some weight on her !


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Boy is she lucky to have found you..... it is most likely not her fault she looks like this, poor girl. It will be exciting to see what she looks like after living under your care for awhile- she looks like a diamond in the rough. I like these names for her:
Bisera- means pearl in bulgarian
Gretta- also means pearl but in an english variation
Safira- meaning like a sapphire and there are red variations of sapphire
Ula- jewel of the sea
Xhevahire- long but looks unique, both pretty and messy at the same time- means jewel in Albanian


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiff, I know she didn't come to you in the condition you were hoping, but I do see a nice mare in that horse -- give her time and I'm willing to bet you that she's going to be a darn nice horse once she gets some weight on her.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Aww poor girlie.
I have to agree with smrobs...I see some potential in her. 
Once she has some weight on her and some good care she is going to shine.

I like her build but at the moment she is thin. She'll come around. Sweet face.

She looks some what sad at the moment. I cannot wait to see her spirit come alive...

HP


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It sucks that you got her from my home state and she came to you looking like that. I know I can't control it but it makes me mad. 

I read a book called The Blood Red Horse. It's centered in medieval times. She reminds me of Hossana's dame Sacramenta. I always said if I ended up with a nice sorrel I'd name it Hossana or Sacramenta.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. 

I see some potential in her as well...she's just a long way from there. She is supposed to be in foal for a June baby, but I also doubt that. 

She does look sad and she does have some food aggression...but wouldn't you be sad and aggressive abour food if you looked like that. 

Love the name Bisera...thinking of calling her just Sera for short.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I see great potential in her. I would be giving the seller a tongue lashing and asking for compensation since she was not the horse you thought you were getting...

I am excited to see how she progresses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

She will come around and look good I am sure. Here is what I am sure she will look like when she is feed up. This mare is by the same sire.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This is so sad Tiffany. Is there a guarantee on the foal? What a horrible, dishonest cruel bunch of people. How can you sell an animal who is healthy and in foal in that condition?!
I would just be careful with putting weight back on her. I don't know much about feeding so I can't offer any good advice on that. She looks like a REALLY nice mare though. Will be nice to see her get some weight on her and bring her feet and the rest of her health back. I wish you the best with the foal. Hope that she is in foal.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help, I will try what I can. You have my number.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NRHA, she is gong to look alot like that mare. Same big head and all...lol I just hope that she gets there soon! 

Yep she was sold as "in foal" so we will see how that works out. I don't really want to rebreed to that stallion but I might just because I was told that she was in foal.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, she does look like crap. You'll get her **** and span, though! 
Nicer than that mare posted. She's got a MUCH nicer head! 

You can call her Pocket. Make her friendly.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is very friendly until you get between her and her food! Can't say that I blame her. 

Her head is actually EXACTLY the same as that mares!


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

I see a lot of potential in that mare. I'm glad she's in a much better home now.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Dakota! She makes all my othere horses look nasty over weight tho...lol


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Apart from looking horrible at the moment, she is stunning. I'm sure you can make her look better again soon. I hope that she is actually in foal and the baby is well, she will look better in no time in your care.  Like someone else said (Sorry, can't remember who) I think Pocket is a cute name.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She has a very sweet face.

I must have missed the thread, can you give a link. Did you buy her with out looking at her or something?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> I see some potential in her as well...she's just a long way from there. She is supposed to be in foal for a June baby, but I also doubt that.
> 
> ...


That was my favorite too.... it just fits her


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If FGR new mare produces 1/2 of what the mare I posted has produced she will be worth her weight in gold once she get her weight that is.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Sam, I am kinda on the fence about the baby. The foal would have been a bonus and would have covered some of her purchase price which would have been nice, but if she isn't in foal she will recover ALOT quicker. 

Always behind, I didn't start a thread about buying her. I didn't see her before I bought her, but did she vids and pictures and this is NOT the horse that I was told about. I bought her from Ohio and I am in Alberta, Canada. It was not practical for me to drive all the way there to see her (When I am about to have a baby soon...lol) I put trust in that seller. She was supposed to have been 15hh, she is maybe 14 2hh, and everything else speaks for itself. 

Sure hope she does NRHA, hopefully her 2012 foal is something else! I got a year to find a stud that I want to breed her to!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Is she not the mare in the video at all or is she just not in the same shape as the mare in the video?

That is a pretty long trip so some of her condition issues might be associated with that trip.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Always behind, I didn't start a thread about buying her. I didn't see her before I bought her, but did she vids and pictures and this is NOT the horse that I was told about. I bought her from Ohio and I am in Alberta, Canada. It was not practical for me to drive all the way there to see her (When I am about to have a baby soon...lol) I put trust in that seller. She was supposed to have been 15hh, she is maybe 14 2hh, and everything else speaks for itself.


It's so hard because she was bought sight unseen so it gives you less room to work with but though I'm not into suing, but I think this would be grounds to get after them. They sent you pictures and videos falsely advertising her and they lied about her height(and perhaps inpregnation).

No wonder they disappeared off the face of the earth, this was a great deal for them! the buyer took sight unseen. That's sickening. 

I would be leaving voicemails on their phone letting them know the horse you bought, was not what was described. I would it clear to them you want something to be worked out(money back, or sending the horse back).

It's unfortunate because I'm sure you want to keep the horse, and really I wouldn't want to send the horse back BUT you also should have not had to spend money on getting her back to health. Who knows why she came underweight. She might end up costing you thousands if there is an underlying health problem they also managed to hide from you.

I wouldn't let it go. This situation is a very bad one.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alwaysbehind, it`s the same horse. Just not in the condition that I had expected. Some of the weight lose could have been due to the week on the trailer, but certianly not all. Her muscle is almost all gone, she has not been feed properly for at least a couple of months. 

Kelly, the sellers are in contact with me. I am not asking for any money back and they are more than willing to ship some semen out if she didn`t catch. 

Rergardless the mare is staying with us, we will do whatever we can to get her back in good health. To be totally honest I don`t believe she has any underlying health issues. Truth be told she already looks better today, coat looks better ( I spent a good hour brushing her yesterday) her eyes are shining and she is much more alert. 

As for her height being wrong...whatever. That`s minor compared to everything else. My focus not is just getting her back to health. I don`t have the time nor the energy to fight with her sellers, and I know her condition is pathetic, but they are being more than reasonable and are keeping in contact with me and are willing to make as much of the deal right as they can.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ít'll be nice when she's fat and chubby and seeing you guys out there at some Reining shows! 

At least they are being mostly resonable about. I just don't get why they didn't say from the get go she was a bit underweight. Can't blame everything on trailer's...

Are you having vet come out to do bloodwork to see if she's pregnant?


----------

